# Day trip to Harold Parker State Forest



## Bobw235 (Sep 16, 2016)

My wife has been feeling down about her health issues, so I'm trying to get her out of the house on day trips. Yesterday we went to a nearby state forest for a walk and I grabbed a few quick shots on a gorgeous day here in Massachusetts.


----------

